# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Bm ads manager accounts daily budget of 5k and 10k daily

## DonWilliam

I have 22 account available but will have more soon


All accounts are verified
We have from USA and UK and FR

https://i.ibb.co/HHd3c71/5k.png

https://i.ibb.co/Bfx5yY5/10k.png




Price: $120 for 5k daily limit

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit

Instant Delivery After Purchase.
24×7 Customers Support.
Refund Available for 2 Weeks.
Accessible from any country.
All accounts are manually created & full fresh.
Good Quality accounts.


Contact With Us For Details :

Skype: live:.cid.cc2392cfb4313aa5 Or https://join.skype.com/invite/IPToDnfLfULP

Email: [email protected]

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## theadsmaster

> Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump


Scam. He will take your money and run. He pretends like he has accounts available, asks you to pay via btc or paypal (friends & family) and then he'll block you from contacting him.

----------

